# Peavey 6505+ problems. HELP!



## SJT2 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 6505+ head that I bought used and don't know much about. Not long after I got the head it started making a noise like radio static. If I tap the top of the amp the sound either gets louder or stops. If the static sound does stop it will come back a few seconds after I start playing again. I checked the input jack and all pots but none of them affected the sound at all.

I have all new JJ's pre tubes and the power tubes look to be 2 original Ruby Tubes and the other 2 are Groove Tubes. Does this sound like a bad power tube or something worse?


----------



## Albionic (Mar 23, 2011)

Sounds very much like a bad power tube. Should probably treat it to a new set. You never know how hard its been driven in its former life


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 23, 2011)

Bad tubes, or bad pots probably. Get some contact cleaner and try cleaning the pots.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 23, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Bad tubes, or bad pots probably. Get some contact cleaner and try cleaning the pots.


 All the pots are perfect. Not a bit of noise from any of them. I'm hoping some new power tubes will fix it but I figured I'd ask here first. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 23, 2011)

SJT2 said:


> All the pots are perfect. Not a bit of noise from any of them. I'm hoping some new power tubes will fix it but I figured I'd ask here first. Thanks for the suggestion.


Ah okay. When I think of static I instantly think bad pots cause that'll do it. New tubes sounds like a plan, also try seeing how dusty the parts are. Dust will do that to you.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 23, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Ah okay. When I think of static I instantly think bad pots cause that'll do it. New tubes sounds like a plan, also try seeing how dusty the parts are. Dust will do that to you.


 I just cleaned it up a few weeks ago and I keep it covered so i should be good unless I missed something. I really think it's tube time. Now to figure out what tubes to buy. I'm not looking to spend a fortune but I want the best tone I can get. I play semi technical metal on a 7 tuned to either Bb or drop G# so I need a tight bottom end.


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Mar 23, 2011)

I read somewhere on this forum that replacing all of your tubes at once is a bad idea. I know very little about the inner workings of tube heads,but you my want to do some research on here and other places before you just rip out all of your tubes and start from scratch. I would try and pin point the faulty tube and replace that one first. I could be completely wrong,but better safe than sorry.

Good luck with it man. I've got a 6505+ and it destroys. I think you'll really love it once you get it working.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 23, 2011)

Matt-Hatchett said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that replacing all of your tubes at once is a bad idea. I know very little about the inner workings of tube heads,but you my want to do some research on here and other places before you just rip out all of your tubes and start from scratch. I would try and pin point the faulty tube and replace that one first. I could be completely wrong,but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Good luck with it man. I've got a 6505+ and it destroys. I think you'll really love it once you get it working.


 
There's no trial and error here. I have all brand new preamp tubes so all that's left are power tubes which need to be replaced in a set anyway. I'm just looking for a good and cheap set of matched 6L6GC's. I just started setting up to mic my amp for recording when I noticed this so I'm hoping to solve it quickly and get back to work.


----------



## Rook (Mar 24, 2011)

Before you go changing your tubes, which are probablly fine, take each an every tube out of it's socket one by one and blow into the socket getting as much dust and stuff out as possible. Then when they're all back in, switch the amp on and then the volume up with nothing plugged in and jiggle each tube. One of them will make a scratchy sound when you jiggle it.

Try it and post your results before you unnecessarily buy new tubes lol, let's at least be sure.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Fun111 said:


> Before you go changing your tubes, which are probablly fine, take each an every tube out of it's socket one by one and blow into the socket getting as much dust and stuff out as possible. Then when they're all back in, switch the amp on and then the volume up with nothing plugged in and jiggle each tube. One of them will make a scratchy sound when you jiggle it.
> 
> Try it and post your results before you unnecessarily buy new tubes lol, let's at least be sure.


 
I have to thank you for the idea. I knew my amp was clean since I just had it apart and checked it but I found my bad tube in the process. I tapped on each tube lightly until I found the one that made the static noise. I turned the amp off and switched that tube with it's opposite tube and the noise followed the tube. 

Thanks again for such a good idea. Doing that in the first place would have told me I need tubes weeks ago. lol.


----------



## budda (Mar 24, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a full retube - if the old ones work, they are now spares

*just retubed the power section of his roadster*


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 24, 2011)

budda said:


> Nothing wrong with a full retube - if the old ones work, they are now spares
> 
> *just retubed the power section of his roadster*


 A full re-tube is always good if you can afford to do it. Like I said I do have new preamp tubes that were installed right before I bought the amp. The power tubes are 2 mismatched sets so I figured they wouldn't last forever. I am going to start recording as soon as this is fixed so I'm back to my old question... What are some good cheap power tubes? I was looking at either Ruby Tubes (which come stock in my head anyway) or JJ's (to match the preamp tubes). Any other suggestions? I will be ordering as soon as I decide.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Sjt2, just a thought, have you tried the amp anywhere other than your home?

Do you have dimmer switches on your house lights, or a boiler or other electrical equipment with a motor?

Often the equipment in a house can create disturbances in the force... sorry, *ahem* electrical system, which cause speakers to pop, crackle and .... hum.

Does any other audio equipment have intermittant noise?

I only suggest this because I moved my studio around, using some different sockets than before, and I get so much noise from my monitors, amps, etc. I may have to invest in some RF filters for the power connectors from the wall. This probably applies to everyone here who hasn't thought about it much or doesn't "condition" the power to their audio equipment.

Just a thought...


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 24, 2011)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> Hi Sjt2, just a thought, have you tried the amp anywhere other than your home?
> 
> Do you have dimmer switches on your house lights, or a boiler or other electrical equipment with a motor?
> 
> ...


 
It's funny that you mentioned that. I actually plugged it in in 3 different rooms while testing. I have 3 other amps which none of them make any noises at all. I did find a bad power tube today so problem solved once I decide what to buy.


----------



## madrigal77 (Mar 25, 2011)

SJT2 said:


> I have a 6505+ head that I bought used and don't know much about. Not long after I got the head it started making a noise like radio static. If I tap the top of the amp the sound either gets louder or stops. If the static sound does stop it will come back a few seconds after I start playing again. I checked the input jack and all pots but none of them affected the sound at all.
> 
> *I have all new JJ's pre tubes* and the power tubes look to be 2 original Ruby Tubes and the other 2 are Groove Tubes. Does this sound like a bad power tube or something worse?


Well there's your problem


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 25, 2011)

Another way to find bad tubes is to tap on them with something or flick them lightly, will make a loud ringing howl sound.


----------



## SW Davion (Mar 25, 2011)

Most likely a tube issue. 

That being said....

I had a similar problem w/ my JSX after about six months. It started to do the crackle thing and lose some gain after about 20 or so minutes. Eventually it got to where is was like that almost immediatly.

I installed all new J&J pre and power tubes. Problem still persisted.

Carted the head to a fantastic repair shop and the problem turned out to be a failed solder on the board. I was told that when they manufacture the boards they flow solder across the boards. This is becoming a problem across many manufacturers. 

They fixed a few "weak" solders and I have had no trouble for the past few years, other than the usual tube maintainance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rook (Mar 25, 2011)

budda said:


> Nothing wrong with a full retube - if the old ones work, they are now spares
> 
> *just retubed the power section of his roadster*



I wouldn't often say changing all four power tubes at once is bad. I wouldn't if one had abnormally gone, but if they were just old and crackly then fine.

I never suggest changing all you preamp tubes at once, it takes a long time to sweeten preamp tube and burn them in, doing 5 or 6 at once can make the whole amp sound totally weird for a couple of months.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 26, 2011)

MrMcSick said:


> Another way to find bad tubes is to tap on them with something or flick them lightly, will make a loud ringing howl sound.


 
Thanks. Already tried that a few days ago and found the bad tube. 



SW Davion said:


> Most likely a tube issue.
> 
> That being said....
> 
> ...


 
As said in way earlier posts here I found the problem but thanks anyway.

PLEASE READ ALL POSTS BEFORE LEAVING A REPLY. I solved this problem the same day I posted this up so I am not trying to figure it out still. Thanks to those who helped.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 27, 2011)

i had a similar problem but i just flipped that goofy switch with the + and - and i dont even care what it is cause it my amp sounds totally fine now for monthes


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 27, 2011)

brutalwizard said:


> i had a similar problem but i just flipped that goofy switch with the + and - and i dont even care what it is cause it my amp sounds totally fine now for monthes


 Ha! I'm not quite sure what that switch does but it has something to do with the ground. I tried that before but it only seems to help out if you have noise from other electronics or flourecent lights. 

Since I found my bad power tube I ordered a set of JJ's 6l6's from Eurotubes. I should have them Tuesday so I'll post up the results.


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 28, 2011)

My new tubes came today!!! Problem solved and even though they're not broke in yet the sound difference is amazing. JJ's tubes sound great and Eurotubes was awesome to deal with. All instructions were included and they sent me an email to say they got my comments on the order so I knew I was getting the right tubes.

Forgot to mention they came a day early too.


----------



## Albionic (Mar 28, 2011)

SJT2 said:


> My new tubes came today!!! Problem solved and even though they're not broke in yet the sound difference is amazing. JJ's tubes sound great and Eurotubes was awesome to deal with. All instructions were included and they sent me an email to say they got my comments on the order so I knew I was getting the right tubes.
> 
> Forgot to mention they came a day early too.




glad you got it sorted


----------



## SJT2 (Mar 28, 2011)

Albionic said:


> glad you got it sorted


 Thanks! I'm happy to finally be able to start recording again. Now it's time to focus on the important things...like getting another 7 string.


----------

